# Halo: The Master Chief Collection is coming to PC



## the_randomizer (Mar 12, 2019)

Really, good, I hate it when companies release it a storefront other than Steam


----------



## Chary (Mar 12, 2019)

ITS COMING TO STEAM. TAKE MY MONEY


----------



## SkittleDash (Mar 12, 2019)

On Steam? Not on the Windows Store? ...Are they okay? Didn't get high or anything, right?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 12, 2019)

Now I have to rebuy it. Well snap.


----------



## tinkle (Mar 12, 2019)

I imagine on Steam you'll need to pay for it again, whereas on Windows Store you'll get it for free if you own it on Xbox One or have Gamepass. That's how they did it with Cuphead.


----------



## tech3475 (Mar 12, 2019)

I can’t wait to see the modding potential.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 12, 2019)

Eyyyyy fucking finally MS. Definitely buying this shit.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 12, 2019)

Thanks MS for getting rid of the only reason I possibly potentially would get an Xbox


----------



## radicalwookie (Mar 12, 2019)

Rolling out one by one? Oh god I cant take the wait! I need this now. Was there any release date leaked yet?


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 12, 2019)

Well done MS, finally seeing the light. Now Gears 4 on steam please .


----------



## RattletraPM (Mar 12, 2019)

Microsoft releasing something on Steam, and Halo MCC of all things?

_*WHAT*_


----------



## NutymcNuty (Mar 12, 2019)

Time to finish the fight a few more times with friends and free online!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2019)

The most exciting thing is that we'll most likely be getting Reach at 1080p60


----------



## Espen84 (Mar 12, 2019)

But when? I need to know when!!!


----------



## vincentx77 (Mar 12, 2019)

Thank god. The Windows Store is the biggest POS I have ever dealt with.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2019)

Will it be coming to Microsoft store and have play anywhere?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 12, 2019)

vincentx77 said:


> Thank god. The Windows Store is the biggest POS I have ever dealt with.


Never used Origin, then..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Snugglevixen said:


> Will it be coming to Microsoft store and have play anywhere?


I hope so. I don't want to drop another $30...


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm gonna get it even when I know I wont be able to install it because it's gonna take +100GB of disk space and my poor SSD has less than 5GB left.

I feel kinda bad for Xbone owners though, whenever an exclusive stop being exclusive the system loses part of its appeal until it's not worth having it anymore.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 12, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> I'm gonna get it even when I know I wont be able to install it because it's gonna take +100GB of disk space and my poor SSD has less than 5GB left.
> 
> I feel kinda bad for Xbone owners though, whenever an exclusive stop being exclusive the system loses part of its appeal until it's not worth having it anymore.


Microsoft has to know this and is riding on the PC market picking up the slack


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Never used Origin, then..


never used GFWL either


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 12, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> never used GFWL


Oof. Forgot that was a thing. No. Never again.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2019)

https://stevivor.com/news/halo-master-chief-collection-pc-release-coming-year/
Windows store as well apparently.
Hopefully the steam version won't mean it's badly optimized for both versions


----------



## Pacheko17 (Mar 12, 2019)

ON STEAM? YES! GUARANTEED BUY!


----------



## vincentx77 (Mar 12, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> never used GFWL either



Only to log into a couple of games. I certainly never bought anything from it. Also, I don't think Origin is _that_ bad as a storefront. The games on it are a hot buggy mess.


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 12, 2019)

Windows store is still worse just because of the format. Origin is at least still win32, windows 10 store still insist on uwp. So no access to the folder because the store "owns" it, you can mess with permissions but the store might throw a wobbly. No easy modding, because of encryption. No easy dll injection, so no reshade etc, no on screen statistic (so no rtss), no .exe to hook, so a load of faffing around with another program if you want to use steam controller support with a uwp game. Shit format, shit attempt at a console style walled garden on pc.

As for xbox, not everyone will want on the pc train. Xbox one X is what, £400 probably with some games thrown in. Decent gpu takes half that on pc, not everyone wants that.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2019)

You had me at ultra wide support


----------



## vincentx77 (Mar 12, 2019)

Armadillo said:


> Windows store is still worse just because of the format. Origin is at least still win32, windows 10 store still insist on uwp. So no access to the folder because the store "owns" it, you can mess with permissions but the store might throw a wobbly. No easy modding, because of encryption. No easy dll injection, so no reshade etc, no on screen statistic (so no rtss), no .exe to hook, so a load of faffing around with another program if you want to use steam controller support with a uwp game. Shit format, shit attempt at a console style walled garden on pc.
> 
> As for xbox, not everyone will want on the pc train. Xbox one X is what, £400 probably with some games thrown in. Decent gpu takes half that on pc, not everyone wants that.



Let's take a moment to remember how badly they botched the Gears remake on Windows Store, and because it can't be modded, the community can't fix it. For that reason alone, the steam version of the Halo collection will be the one to buy.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2019)

Armadillo said:


> No easy modding, because of encryption.


Why I hope the steam version will be self contained and the windows store version will only cross play with Xbox one version.


----------



## IncredulousP (Mar 12, 2019)

I would have loved this a decade ago.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 12, 2019)

vincentx77 said:


> Only to log into a couple of games. I certainly never bought anything from it. Also, I don't think Origin is _that_ bad as a storefront. The games on it are a hot buggy mess.


Never had a store cause itself issues with an update until I used Origin. Or a store that refused to connect to its own server for some unknown reason. It's slow, and clunky. That's not to give the Windows Store a free pass.. But in terms of usability, Origin loses.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Mar 12, 2019)

They better not force a Windows login for the Steam version. GFWL was shit.


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 12, 2019)

Well seeing i got game pass i'll probably get i through that but super exited !


----------



## RedoLane (Mar 12, 2019)

Wait, I don't understand. Are they gonna release each game separately?
Then why refer to them under the Master Chief Collection?

Either way, since I haven't played a single Halo game yet, I'M BUYING ALL OF THEM ON DAY ONE!!!


----------



## CallmeBerto (Mar 12, 2019)

Chary!!!

I'm throwing my wallet at the screen but nothing is happing!!


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 12, 2019)

RedoLane said:


> Wait, I don't understand. Are they gonna release each game separately?
> Then why refer to them under the Master Chief Collection?
> 
> Either way, since I haven't played a single Halo game yet, I'M BUYING ALL OF THEM ON DAY ONE!!!


No they won't but reach will come as an update later on


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 12, 2019)

Thunder Hawk said:


> They better not force a Windows login for the Steam version. GFWL was shit.


Sounds like it will need an XBL account. If it's anything like Minecraft on the Switch it's far simpler than GFWL.

BTW, the Steam store page is live.


----------



## pustal (Mar 12, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Really, good, I hate it when companies release it a storefront other than Steam



The more competition, the merrier. And if the game is released in more than one platform, the more likely you have price drops.


----------



## IHOP (Mar 12, 2019)

Reach included?? I've been holding off building a PC but if i can play reach with my buddies again that might be what gets me to.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 12, 2019)

IHOP said:


> Reach included?? I've been holding off building a PC but if i can play reach with my buddies again that might be what gets me to.


To be released later.


----------



## IHOP (Mar 12, 2019)

Memoir said:


> To be released later.


gives me enough time to start saving for the build lol


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 12, 2019)

Thunder Hawk said:


> They better not force a Windows login for the Steam version. GFWL was shit.


I have bad news for you...





but I would say that is only for online.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Mar 12, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> I have bad news for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Memoir said:


> Sounds like it will need an XBL account. If it's anything like Minecraft on the Switch it's far simpler than GFWL.
> 
> BTW, the Steam store page is live.



oof

Oh well, anything is better than GFWL.


----------



## BiggieCheese (Mar 12, 2019)

IHOP said:


> Reach included?? I've been holding off building a PC but if i can play reach with my buddies again that might be what gets me to.


Reach will be the first game to come out on PC, they’re going to do a slow rollout of the whole collection by chronological order on PC, starting with Reach, after that; Halo: CE, Halo 2, Halo 3: ODST, Halo 3 and finally Halo 4


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 12, 2019)

Im no expert but microsoft is basically killing their console, now they just release everything on pc and want to do that pass where you play xbox games anywhere even supposedly rumored on the switch by streaming and such, so next gen what is the incentive to buy an xbox console? you will just be able to play all their exclusives on pc or through streaming and then you can buy a ps5 or whatever for 3rd party's and sony exclusives, srs they are shooting themselves on their feet they are basically ditching console market and trying to go for pc crowd, well i dont mind as i dont buy xbox consoles until they are worthless to play the exclusives(last year bought an xbox 360 used for afew $ and 2 years ago i bought an original xbox )


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 12, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> Im no expert but microsoft is basically killing their console, now they just release everything on pc and want to do that pass where you play xbox games anywhere even supposedly rumored on the switch by streaming and such, so next gen what is the incentive to buy an xbox console? you will just be able to play all their exclusives on pc or through streaming and then you can buy a ps5 or whatever for 3rd party's and sony exclusives, srs they are shooting themselves on their feet they are basically ditching console market and trying to go for pc crowd, well i dont mind as i dont buy xbox consoles until they are worthless to play the exclusives(last year bought an xbox 360 used for afew $ and 2 years ago i bought an original xbox )


I want to believe that's the point. The less money they have to pour into new hardware, the more they bring back in software. I don't know.. If there's no profit incentive, then there's something else.


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 12, 2019)

Memoir said:


> I want to believe that's the point. The less money they have to pour into new hardware, the more they bring back in software. I don't know.. If there's no profit incentive, then there's something else.


well if microsoft only makes games for pc then it will be competing with huge pc market there is, almost anyone releases games on pc so yeah, they just made their console useless, i bet everyone who bought an xbox one is regretting it, because they just keep porting every "exclusive" game they have, i sense microsoft doesn't want to make consoles anymore and are giving up really, and are gonna make some money on pc gaming and such.

srs the entire thing of xbox pass or whatever makes a good idea on paper but bad one for console gamers that like xbox because people wont really need to buy a console anymore so xbox next generation will sell pretty badly specially if they get that up and running before it releases.

i bet in the future xbox pass will even be available on ps5 lol wait and see if xbox whatever its called sells like crap they are just gonna let it die like sony did with the vita.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 13, 2019)

Reach added to the Xbox One version was all I was waiting for, I'm satisfied.


----------



## bi388 (Mar 13, 2019)

They've danced around whether or not it will include 144fps support. They confirmed it will have an fps slider and that it will "have all the features youd expect in a modern game" but nothing about what the cap is. I'll be really disappointed if its 60 locked.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> I have bad news for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plz no. I don't want to play with steam users.


----------



## Mythical (Mar 13, 2019)

I was thinking about this a few months ago when I was looking for Halo. I honestly can't wait. It was one of the few games I played with my family. I also gave up on the drm problem and use Playnite to centralize everything (including emulator games  )


----------



## renjiVII (Mar 13, 2019)

Steam


----------



## Xzi (Mar 13, 2019)

Chary said:


> It also WILL be coming to Steam.








Super glad I don't have to debate whether this is worth buying on the app store or not.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Super glad I don't have to debate whether this is worth buying on the app store or not.


Super glad that it's subjective and on a per case basis and that your view on the matter isn't 100% fact.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 13, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Super glad that it's subjective and on a per case basis and that your view on the matter isn't 100% fact.


I meant debate with myself.


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 13, 2019)

can't wait for mods: bad textures, smexy models, anime, fps, other. Personally a metroid mod would be a lot of fun.


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Mar 13, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> I have bad news for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably be like Bethesda and the Creation Club, logs into their servers but doesn't need 3rd party shit running in the background.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2019)

DarknessPlay3r said:


> Probably be like Bethesda and the Creation Club, logs into their servers but doesn't need 3rd party shit running in the background.


Steam's a 3rd party app running in the background


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 13, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Steam's a 3rd party app running in the background


Steam is also very noninvasive with its DRM, prob one of the better DRMs out there.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 13, 2019)

Man I hope a Gears of War Marcus Phoenix Collection will follow someday


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Steam's a 3rd party app running in the background


they mean like with skyrim and fallout 4, where creation club require their own login, amongst countless other games that had a seperate service for multiplayer


----------



## Paulsar99 (Mar 13, 2019)

As a pc gamer this pretty much makes xbox one obsolete to me.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Mar 13, 2019)

It's on Steam?! Has hell frozen over?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 13, 2019)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> It's on Steam?! Has hell frozen over?



Yes, it will be


----------



## Xabring (Mar 13, 2019)

At last! I don't need to have an Xbox to play Halo 3!


Unleanone999 said:


> As a pc gamer this pretty much makes xbox one obsolete to me.


EXACTLY!!!! No emu needed!


----------



## nWo (Mar 13, 2019)

Maybe it's time to, at last, play them!!


----------



## Paulsar99 (Mar 13, 2019)

Xabring said:


> At last! I don't need to have an Xbox to play Halo 3!
> 
> EXACTLY!!!! No emu needed!


Best thing is that no monthly online paywall aswell.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 13, 2019)

Steam DESTROYS Microsoft UWP App Store with GOOD SERVICE, COMPATIBILITY WITH MULTIPLE OSes, EVERY GAME FROM MANY VARIOUS ERAs OF GAMING, AND FOR BEING SO GOOD AND ESTABLISHED THAT MICROSOFT HAS NO CHOICE BUT TO RELEASE THEIR "EXCLUSIVES" ON THERE!

PRAISE OUR LORD AND SAVIOUR GABEN FOR HIS MOST GLORIOUS AND GRACIOUS GIFTS OF MERCY AND TRUTH! FOR HE IS THE ONE TRUE GOD OF GAMING!


----------



## Flirkyn (Mar 13, 2019)

http://imgur.com/gallery/UdxFHgm

Damn I was waiting for it for so long. I'm glad it's coming to pc. Didn't want to get a one just for it and I always wanted to do those game (only played first one à long time ago on pc)


----------



## Celediel (Mar 13, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> I can’t wait to see the modding potential.



oh man, remember Halo Hacker Tools?

I really hope MS doesn't try hard to make it unmoddable. ;_;


----------



## linuxares (Mar 13, 2019)

Mother of god... finally!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Steam DESTROYS Microsoft UWP App Store with GOOD SERVICE


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 13, 2019)

Unleanone999 said:


> As a pc gamer this pretty much makes xbox one obsolete to me.


it was obsolete a LONG time ago


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 13, 2019)

This... I will actually purchase. Halo was really the only thing I was missing from the xobx line up. Everything else has been cross platform'd by this point.


----------



## Espen84 (Mar 13, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Never used Origin, then..
> 
> Agree, the only thing would be the gears of war saga.. and fixing the damn gears of war UE that is totally broken on pc!!
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...





BORTZ said:


> This... I will actually purchase. Halo was really the only thing I was missing from the xobx line up. Everything else has been cross platform'd by this point.


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 13, 2019)

Halo Reaches for Steam!


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 13, 2019)

Ew Steam.

I wonder how well the games have aged or can be polished up to compare to modern standards (or standards of a few years back when we had good examples of the genre).


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2019)

And I though I could only play CE and Halo Wars on the go with the SmachZ...

Just, wow !


----------



## DuoForce (Mar 13, 2019)

This news is nothing. DX12 is finally coming to windows 7, boys!


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 13, 2019)

Victory!!!!!!!! Finallyyyyyy, time for some native Halo 3 custom games multiplayer, no knock to ElDewrito, it's great how far they've come, but oooooooo baby this is gonna be good.


----------



## Delerious (Mar 13, 2019)

Very much looking forward to this! I've never been much into FPS games, but Halo is one of my exceptions.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 13, 2019)

absolutely *ZERO *reasons to own an xbox


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 13, 2019)

What I want to know is, why is an XBL account required? Yes, I know it's free, but why isn't Steam DRM enough? But hey, the no. of reasons to own an Xbox just went down to zero


----------



## SuperDan (Mar 13, 2019)

Might Be Worth A Quick Download .... I Wonder If ONLINE will be smoother than xbox one ??>?


----------



## lordrand11 (Mar 13, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 160651​
> Microsoft's latest episode of Inside Xbox is here, bringing with it the exciting news promised last week for Halo: The Master Chief Collection. After years of waiting, PC fans will be able to experience the game. Microsoft's team promises that this won't just be a "port", instead making sure the game runs as well as possible on the platform. FOV slider, ultrawide support, 4K HDR, and mouse and keyboard support were mentioned. Each game would roll out one by one in order of chronological release. Halo Reach will also be included eventually on both PC and Xbox One. Ruffian Games and Splash Damage will be assisting 343 with creating the PC version. No release date window was given.
> 
> It also WILL be coming to Steam.




About damn time they brought this game to PC in full.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Mar 13, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> What I want to know is, why is an XBL account required? Yes, I know it's free, but why isn't Steam DRM enough? But hey, the no. of reasons to own an Xbox just went down to zero


I believe its for cross play with xbox one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 13, 2019)

NutymcNuty said:


> I believe its for cross play with xbox one.



Ugh, forced multiplayer, no bueno for me.


----------



## Steel-Winged_Pegasus (Mar 13, 2019)

Eyyy, that's a pleasant surprise, lmao. Been wanting to check out the Halo series, but never wanted to buy an Xbox for just that, so now I don't need to worry too much.


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 14, 2019)

They already admit up front that only one of the games will be available when it _launches_ on the service at first. Bet they'll want another $80 for each game to be unlocked, depending on how many  left-over Bungie douche-bro's are still at 343.

but given that 343 has never released a PC game? I'm already anticipating the worst of the possible PC gaming sins. Everything including but not limited to:

20fps lock
zero customization options whatsoever
crash unless a controller is plugged in
crash unless specs match or are better than base xbox one
day one patch is 3tb


----------



## ov3rkill (Mar 16, 2019)

Great! I'm gonna marathon the shit out of this game. Goodbye sunlight!


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 20, 2019)

So there was an ama on reddit for it https://old.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/b2yhk8/mcc_pc_halo_reach_and_halo_insider_ama/, there's probably a better organised list somewhere.

But looking to support uncapped fps, will have fov sliders etc, all the things you would expect. Will work on windows 7 which is suprising. Crossplay between win 10 store and Steam, crossplay with consoles being looked into to. Play anywhere being looked into, but nothing confirmed yet.


----------

